# For Eheim canister filter users ... how often do you replace the substrat media ?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have not bought new media for 10+ years. 

I just replace the polyfill (the white cotton batting) from time to time. 

The way you are maintaining your filter media is fine.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

*For Eheim canister filter users ... how often do you replace the substrat media*

I usually never replace or clean the filters I had an xp3 with 2 baskets of pads 1 of bio I ran it for over two years without replacing. Never replaced bio media unless I started completely new


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Technically speaking, you never replace that. Depending on what all you have in your canister the only thing that should be changed periodically is any fine filter media if its present. As far as the bio media, you only need to rinse it here and there if it gets clogged. But do it in old tank water when you do your water changes. I have mine inside a stocking to make for easier removal/cleaning. Its a cheaper and denser option to a filter media bag.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

geesantoz said:


> I have mine for 3+ years without replacing the substrat media.
> Is this good or bad ?
> I just rinse it with aquarium water when cleaning the filter.
> 
> ...


That's the way to do it.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You probably *should* occasionally bleach or use some other cleaner than will dissolve organic buildup in ceramic media in order to not lose so much surface area over time (part of the reason ceramic media is so effective is it's so porous that there's tons of surface area for the N-bacteria to colonize. This will decrease over time if the cavities are allowed to get clogged with debris.)

That being said... I've never bothered. I re-use ceramic media till it falls apart on me. LOL


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> You probably *should* occasionally bleach or use some other cleaner than will dissolve organic buildup in ceramic media in order to not lose so much surface area over time (part of the reason ceramic media is so effective is it's so porous that there's tons of surface area for the N-bacteria to colonize. This will decrease over time if the cavities are allowed to get clogged with debris.)
> 
> That being said... I've never bothered. I re-use ceramic media till it falls apart on me. LOL


Don't these nooks and crannies you speak of almost immediately get covered in biofilm anyways?


----------



## geesantoz (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks all for the comment ... I read somewhere, probably the eheim substrat box/ref manual, that i need to replace it after sometime.
So i guess, it is not that critical of task to replace the Bio media now as what many of you have done.

@lauraleellbp ... your 90 gal tank low tech is really awesome and inspiring ... but the thread here 
is stopped at Dec 2011.
Any chance a new thread created ?


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

i only change out the fine filter pad and i make those myself


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

xmas_one said:


> Don't these nooks and crannies you speak of almost immediately get covered in biofilm anyways?


Probably... but that biofilm should be alive with both aerobic and nonaerobic bacteria busy working the nitrogen cycle rather than just dead debris as will eventually build up.



geesantoz said:


> Thanks all for the comment ... I read somewhere, probably the eheim substrat box/ref manual, that i need to replace it after sometime.


Yeah pretty sure Eheim recommends replacing it pretty frequently. Probably to boost profits 



> @lauraleellbp ... your 90 gal tank low tech is really awesome and inspiring ... but the thread here
> is stopped at Dec 2011.
> Any chance a new thread created ?


Sorry, but I actually moved a few months ago so don't have any tanks up and running ATM! :/


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

I do not use it at all. I only use lava rock. I do so to allow better flow as I do fill it all the way but only 2/3
I also cut my own filter pads and use a finishing cloth on top I clean my filters in rotation and do one wach week. I have four tanks. The rock is cheap, so if I replace some I'll only change out about a third




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

